# D'Antoni Wants Barbosa/Diaw In NY... For Steph!



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

> The New York Daily News - One of the first moves Mike D'Antoni is expected to leave his fingerprints on as the head coach of the Knicks is a deal to bring a pair of his favorite Suns to his new team, according to a source close to The New York Daily News.
> 
> He is expected to make a push to acquire guard Leandro Barbosa and forward Boris Diaw from Phoenix, where the pair have reportedly fallen out of favor.
> 
> ...


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/52491/20080513/dantoni_already_eyeing_his_favorite_suns/

Dear lord.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not gonna happen. 


Only way a deal gets made is if they give the Suns something of value. Barbosa and Diaw are too important to the rotation to give up for junk like him as a centerpiece in any deal.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Trade Barbosa.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This just in! D'Antoni is STILL a stupid fool.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah right, for Marbury, horrible trade. I'd take their #1 pick instead.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Would you do Marbury (expiring) + NY's 2008 1st Rnd Pick + Balkman --> Barbosa + Diaw?

Or do you, like everyone else, only want David Lee?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

The Knicks pick isn't going anywhere IMO. They're not that stupid.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jammin said:


> The Knicks pick isn't going anywhere IMO. They're not that stupid.


the knicks pick isn't going to be traded for barbosa/diaw, especially not with a huge expiring that will be a valuable trading piece, but it definitely could be moved.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Would you do Marbury (expiring) + NY's 2008 1st Rnd Pick + Balkman --> Barbosa + Diaw?
> 
> Or do you, like everyone else, only want David Lee?


If they were to trade their 1st rder, and a player or two that could be useful, I'd probably really consider it, especially if the pick put the Suns in a position to get Bayless. They wouldn't have to include Lee. I'm not even that high on him either so. I doubt they'd part with it for those two though.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

why would the suns do that they had marbury before and it dident work.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL, as much as I'd like to see both these guys gone its not gonna happen. We could get better value than Starbury though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Kekai said:


> LOL, as much as I'd like to see both these guys gone its not gonna happen. We could get better value than Starbury though.


marbury's value is as an expiring contract. the suns probably won't find too many teams looking to take diaw off their hands for an expiring.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lets do it


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

aznzen said:


> lets do it



That's what she said!!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

$20M+ expiring contract: Good.

Giving up rotation players for someone who will be cut: Bad.

There would have to be more compensation involved and, realistically, there's no way this deal could go down without one team getting forked over, and it'd probably have to be the Suns.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

How about this: Shaq+Diaw+Barbosa for Marbury+David Lee+1st round...lol.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Stepon Marbury???

NO! NO!NO! NO! NO! NO NO! NO! NO! NO!

I think I made my point!! LOL!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mind Q back in a Suns uni


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I forgot to post this. Kerr made fun of this rumor a couple of days ago.

link




> There figures to be a roster makeover in New York, and media speculation is already swirling about a Knicks-Suns deal. One paper had the Knicks trying to coax Steve Nash to Manhattan — where he lives in the summer — while another had D’Antoni trying to dump high-priced guard Stephon Marbury while bringing in favorites Leandro Barbosa and Diaw.
> 
> Kerr responded to those reports on XTRA (910 AM) (correction: The story originally said KTAR radio) with tongue firmly in cheek.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

> Kerr said he was pleased with Diaw’s performance in the playoffs and is looking forward to the new coaching staff working with Diaw, Barbosa and Stoudemire.


Hey, I wouldn't mind if Diaw becomes like Horry and only shows up in the playoffs. BUT, he needs to win us a championship!


----------



## Aussie Baller (Oct 6, 2005)

Seuss said:


> That's what she said!!


You crafty swine


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

the rattler said:


> Stepon Marbury???
> 
> NO! NO!NO! NO! NO! NO NO! NO! NO! NO!
> 
> I think I made my point!! LOL!


I dont think you get the point of it, its an expiring contract, so 20$ millions of the books, it would be a way to dump Diaws and barbosas contracts...


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

All Net said:


> I dont think you get the point of it, its an expiring contract, so 20$ millions of the books, it would be a way to dump Diaws and barbosas contracts...



I wouldn't mind getting rid of Diaw's contract but as I mentioned in another thread, I'm not willing to give up on Barbosa quite yet..

Let me make myself clear... I DO NOT WANT MARBURY ON THIS TEAM.....


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

You have nothing to worry about. It's not happening.

If they were to get rid of Diaw for an expiring, which I doubt. Quite a few teams seem to have them varying from his range of 9M, or lower. So, they'd have other options.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> You have nothing to worry about. It's not happening.
> 
> If they were to get rid of Diaw for an expiring, which I doubt. Quite a few teams seem to have them varying from his range of 9M, or lower. So, they'd have other options.


Just out of curiosity? How much does Marbury make?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

the rattler said:


> Just out of curiosity? How much does Marbury make?


20M lol.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> 20M lol.


I believe All-Net has just been crushed here...

A nice ending for a good thread...


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

the rattler said:


> I believe All-Net has just been crushed here...
> 
> A nice ending for a good thread...


Why are u attacking me? Did I disprespect you? I dont think so... Like I said, It would be a way to dump diaws and barbosas contract, but its *OBVIOUS* we would have to add more to the deal since these 2 only add to $15 million in the deal and I KNOW marbury makes $20 million and I dont need you to remind me that like Im some kind of retard. THE POINT is that we would have a $20 million relief on the books by next season to make whatever the signings we want.

Also I dont want barbosas choke artist shows when he faces a real defense, I dont care what he achieves in the regular season... and Diaw, well I wouldnt mind having him but he is grossly overpaid...


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

All Net said:


> Why are u attacking me? Did I disprespect you? I dont think so... Like I said, It would be a way to dump diaws and barbosas contract, but its *OBVIOUS* we would have to add more to the deal since these 2 only add to $15 million in the deal and I KNOW marbury makes $20 million and I dont need you to remind me that like Im some kind of retard. THE POINT is that we would have a $20 million relief on the books by next season to make whatever the signings we want.
> 
> Also I dont want barbosas choke artist shows when he faces a real defense, I dont care what he achieves in the regular season... and Diaw, well I wouldnt mind having him but he is grossly overpaid...


Dude.. I mean no disrespect whatsoever towards you.. If you call that an attack then I hear that their hiring at sesame street for the kiddies..

I'm not here to be politically correct but I do welcome you as a fellow Suns fan and discuss things like a man..

If you call that an attack then I feel sorry for you...


----------

